# Hey! Please help me!



## kmarko96 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Im a college student in Miami from Europe and we got a task from class art appreciation to write 500 words about a painting from an art gallery chosen by us. So i was at an art gallery and chose to write about one of the paintings of Joarez Filho, it is called Saxofonist. I would like to ask some help about this painting, like any information you could say about it would be appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's really not a good idea to post the same post in three different places on the same web site. It's best to post it once so all your answers are in one place.

I know nothing about the painting but I do think your best bet is to do a Google or a Bing search on the artist.


----------



## kmarko96 (Oct 13, 2015)

I posted it on three different places for more chance people to see it, i can check all three. But anyway thanks for trying, yeah i tryed to look up the artist but it says nothing about specifically about this artwork.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I do not know if it's a good or bad Idea... I just hate multi-posts ¬¬

I'm sure that's not his most famous painting .-. I can't find information either

I found this gallery, but that pic isn't here 
http://www.dglmgallery.com/international-artists/joarez-filho.html

I found this Facebook Link too, not too much information but maybe you can get something

https://www.facebook.com/joarez/med...0.1073741865.579661589&type=1&hc_location=ufi

Maybe you can talk with him, use google translate if you want... 

Hope this results useful :/


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh ...he's spamming ...no admin around?he already posted same thing in 3 different places.And as I said before I don't think anyone would do your homework...I think you are the same guy that wanted the saame thing a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am leaving this thread and have deleted the others. Please do not post repeated threads in this forum. 

In terms of your assignment..I am old school. I firmly believe that if you chose this person then you need to figure it out and do some deep searching via books and internet to find out about this individual and not rely on others to do your work for you. If you are in college you should be able to do simple research on your own. You are basically asking the individuals of this forum to do the research work for you. 

I have a degree as do many others here and we all had to do hard honest work to get it. I believe you should do the same. Google search engines are great and libraries hold a wealth of information. If indeed you do go to a college why don't you consider walking over to your local library and seeing what they have?

In addition I also find this a bit "iffy" because as a former college student myself my papers were considerably more than a mere 500 words. Sure raises suspicion that you are all wound up about this.

To be honest I believe you have gotten more than enough helpful advice here. If you continue to add multiple posts about the same thing you will be banned.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am also moving this to the "need information" forum as it fits better than in any of the other locations you placed it.


----------

